# Why do people think Minecraft is so great?



## B0X (Dec 7, 2011)

MEINCRAFT! BEST GAEM EVARR!!!

*I HAVE A REAL PROBLEM WITH THIS GAME.*

I'm not trolling but seriously why do people think that Minecraft is so great? Here are some things which disappoint me so much
because there are e.g so many Griefers, When i'm building SOMEONE..ALWAYS knocks down my shit with TNT or takes my PRECIOUS materials from my chest and it annoys the fuck out of me!!  

I'm also seeing many people worship Notch like he is the next coming of Jesus and he just gives shit to his fans. SOOOO HARD what a badman! :O... Minecraft is a waste of money and a RAM-whore.

There are some other things which I Dislike about the game which I just can't put into words. 

If you think otherwise or don't agree with me, reply please.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't understand why it's so fucking popular either. The thing that bothers me most is that it infects other games like some sort of STD. It's just insane how much minecraft shit people mod into games that don't need it. Even TF2 has an official fucking minecraft hat, despite the guy who made the game making fun of the TF2 store.


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

I've seen people play minecraft, and there seems to be no point.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 7, 2011)

thewall said:


> I've seen people play minecraft, and there seems to be no point.



I think the point is that there is no point.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 7, 2011)

It's an interesting concept that allows a wide range of creative ideas.

It is, not, however, worthy of the fanatical devotion it receives.


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> It's an interesting concept that allows a wide range of creative ideas.



Like SL?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Dec 7, 2011)

thewall said:


> Like SL?



No. They're completely different.

Minecraft doesn't allow people to harass me with jiggle physics dog dicks.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 7, 2011)

I like it, but I can't play for long periods of time. I just work on excavating a cave a little bit at a time. I also don't play online; so I don't have to deal with anyone's stupidity but my own. :v


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 7, 2011)

Thisssssss isssssss a sssssssilly quessstion.
I like being creative. I am creating an island tower which will soon be my home base. Except I need to find diamonds, which are in the caverns. The caverns scare me. And if you don't want your stuff being stolen, play offline. Maybe you'll find it more enjoyable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2011)

I love what Minecraft has set out to achieve, but there is no goal. It's a little _too_ open-ended. If I were given some goals and had to aim for them, that'd be cool. The ability to do whatever the hell I want to get them done would be cool, too. I don't want to set my own goals, though. I play a game to be challenged, you know.


----------



## Don (Dec 7, 2011)

I've personally never found the game to be all that amazing. It's an interesting concept to be sure and I can see how it can appeal to people, but I've never gotten into it myself.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 7, 2011)

so you hate a game cause of certain poeple you have played with, that's a bad reason to hate a game since you can not ever have to deal with them, you can even play multiplayer and not have to worry about griefing cause of private servers and that stuff. could you please say other reasons you hate it because hating griefing is not really a valid or helpful reason to hate it.


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 7, 2011)

Because secretly everyone loves playing with blocks.

But yeah no, I like Minecraft, but its something you can only really do in short bursts after a while. Then again, when I play I always create towns and absurdly large projects I'll be inhabiting alone in the end.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 7, 2011)

A game with rabid fanboys and shitty players?

Say it aint so


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 7, 2011)

autism


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 7, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so you hate a game cause of certain poeple you have played with, that's a bad reason to hate a game since you can not ever have to deal with them, you can even play multiplayer and not have to worry about griefing cause of private servers and that stuff. could you please say other reasons you hate it because hating griefing is not really a valid or helpful reason to hate it.


And if you have an opinion to their opinion, please state it in small and easy to chew pieces. (AKA complete sentences with proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation.)

It really doesn't deserve all the hype, but I admire the concept of the game. Then again I also play "Endless Forest" every once in awhile, so I like games with no point.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> And if you have an opinion to their opinion, please state it in small and easy to chew pieces. (AKA complete sentences with proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation.)
> 
> It really doesn't deserve all the hype, but I admire the concept of the game. Then again I also play "Endless Forest" every once in awhile, so I like games with no point.


You expect too much of me, i don't english write right and i don't intend on doing so, i'm sorry. what i was saying is avoidable community is not a reason to hate a game. 
Overly high expecations is a fair reason to dislike the game but i don't know why those expecations are over the top and kind of want reasons as to why, and the reason he gave wasn't that good of one.

Also i have never played minecraft before.


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 7, 2011)

1) Play on a server that isn't full of faggots
2) Enjoy


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 7, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> You expect too much of me, i don't english write right and i don't intend on doing so, i'm sorry. what i was saying is avoidable community is not a reason to hate a game.
> Overly high expecations is a fair reason to dislike the game but i don't know why those expecations are over the top and kind of want reasons as to why, and the reason he gave wasn't that good of one.
> 
> Also i have never played minecraft before.



I don't think I expected too much of you, since you seem to do just fine adding punctuation. :-D

I do agree with your statement, now that I understand it a little better.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 7, 2011)

B0X said:


> I'm not trolling but seriously why do people think that Minecraft is so great? Here are some things which disappoint me so much
> because there are e.g so many Griefers, When i'm building SOMEONE..ALWAYS knocks down my shit with TNT or takes my PRECIOUS materials from my chest and it annoys the fuck out of me!!



BAWW

Griefers are in every online game, man. If you don't like minecraft because of it, you're just grasping at straws. Besides, multiplayer isn't the whole game. This isn't Call of Duty. Your hand is not going to be held when you play the game.

It's not "OMG TEH BEST GAEM EVAR GUYZ!!1", but it's fun because you can do much in it and there's no goals. I like the nonlinearity.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO OP must really suck at MC.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 7, 2011)

Because it's fun.

It's not another shooty bangbang FPS.
It's not another grindy MMO.
It's not another dull and formulaic jRPG.
It's not another Madden game.
It's not another hop and bop, jump and bump platformer.
It's not being released by some juggernaut like EA, amidst insane amounts of advertising, for a ridiculous price.

It's just fun.  Build, destroy, explore, acquire.  Be artistic, be adventurous.  It's a massive table with the biggest pile of Legos you've ever seen, and then some.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 7, 2011)

i love MC
that shit is so fun if you play on a server w/ a bunch of people you lnow AKA the FAF server


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 7, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> IMO OP must really suck at MC.



How does one suck at MC?!?!

I didn't know that was possible, it's such a simple game.

Also OP If you join a good server with good plug-ins for protection you won't have those issues. The one I help look over never has issues with things being blown up, griefed, or things stolen.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2011)

I liked MC more when it was simpler.

I personally think they've lost the point by over-complicating it.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I liked MC more when it was simpler.
> 
> I personally think they've lost the point by over-complicating it.



how is it complicated?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> how is it complicated?



They keep adding more and more.

_I miss the old days~_


----------



## Ames (Dec 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They keep adding more and more.
> 
> _I miss the old days~_



Yeah I don't get why he felt the need to add this new enchanting and potion crap.

More redstone doodads would've been nice, industrialcraft has so many awesome ideas.  But I guess hardcore redstone is only appealing to more dedicated players.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 8, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> How does one suck at MC?!?!
> 
> I didn't know that was possible, it's such a simple game.



Some people just "dont see the point" and quit.

Usually after coming across a creeper :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Some people just "dont see the point" and quit.
> 
> Usually after coming across a creeper :V



I'll make a note to myself to build a glass house in the middle of the forest and see how many creepers surround it.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Some people just "dont see the point" and quit.
> 
> Usually after coming across a creeper :V



If you listen hard enough while playing MC you can hear the "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" of all the players who hugged a creeper




ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I'll make a note to myself to build a glass house in the middle of the forest and see how many creepers surround it.



They do despawn after a period of time (all mobs do for some reason).  And they don't home in on you through glass.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Dec 8, 2011)

It is a building game that lets you build stuff.  People like to build stuff.  Thus, people like the building game.

  Is the game deserving of its reputation?  I'd say yes since it achieves the goals it was designed to achieve.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yeah I don't get why he felt the need to add this new enchanting and potion crap.
> 
> More redstone doodads would've been nice, industrialcraft has so many awesome ideas.  But I guess hardcore redstone is only appealing to more dedicated players.



Redstone circuitry is pretty awesome but damn if I can get the hang of large redstone projects.  I usually prefer trying my hand at bizarre and stylish architecture, or inventive forms of mob torture.  And lava.  It's fun.

I like the potions and enchantments, you have the option to simply not mess with them if you find it to be contrived/a bother, right?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> It is a building game that lets you build stuff.  People like to build stuff.  Thus, people like the building game.
> 
> Is the game deserving of its reputation?  I'd say yes since it achieves the goals it was designed to achieve.



Basically it is legos. 
Who doesn't like lego blocks?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 8, 2011)

LEGO IS BUILDING MINECRAFT BLOCKS!!


----------



## Fay V (Dec 8, 2011)

There's a fundamental flaw if you're trying to compare it to all games and expect the same result. No form of entertainment is like that. If you want to laugh you watch a comedy, If you want to cry you watch a tragedy. 
Minecraft is pure freedom. It is a game that you get as much as you put in, and it's relaxing and interesting to really explore what you can do without limits. 
It's fun for a certain kind of person, and if that isn't you then oh well, there are other games. I don't like racing games, or RTSs that much, but that doesn't mean good ones don't exist.

It doesn't deserve the fanatics, few things do. the critique via multiplayer is unfair though. It's not the game's fault you failed to find a good server.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> LEGO IS BUILDING MINECRAFT BLOCKS!!



OMG.

The awesome has been doubled.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> OMG.
> 
> The awesome has been doubled.



this makes me want to go and build stuff.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 8, 2011)

Creative mode is fun, but terraria is better in almost everything but being able to construct 3D stuff. You also have to realize Minecraft officially wasn't launched until very recently, until then it was just in an open beta. Now that it's out they have a massive amount of content still to add; by the time notch is finished the game will be epic, if everything goes according to his plans.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2011)

Indeed.

All I really want is some randomly generated preset "big picture" goals to the game, and I will be in heaven.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

All I do is find a humongous tunnel complex clean it up and make rooms and spazz the corridors out a bit.
And I find that really addicting and fun.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They do despawn after a period of time (all mobs do for some reason).  And they don't home in on you through glass.


I beg to differ...


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 8, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I beg to differ...


You're right
Based on my experience, mobs do not despawn if they're targeted on you, they only despawn if they can't find anybody and you're too far away for them to see


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 8, 2011)

YOU GUYS
I AM PLAYING WIHT TNT IN MINECRAFT CREATIVE


YESSSS YESS THIS IS MY FIRST TIME
YESSS *mustache*


----------



## thewall (Dec 8, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> autism



What the hell?  I'm an aspie.  What the hell kind of a statement is that?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 8, 2011)

Dude if you dont like Minecraft then dont post anything in a minercraft thread.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I beg to differ...



They "look" at you but they aren't aggro'd.  If they had actually "locked on" to you both of the creepers in those pics would have detonated.  A one block thick barrier does not provide enough distance between you and the creeper to keep it from triggering its detonation sequence.  If the glass were not there it would be detonating.

Also, I have really liked the way Terraria looked but I have been reluctant to throw money at buying viddygames lately - I have other things I need to take care of.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 8, 2011)

I just like being able to build cities and super structures. It lets me get my creative side out in a 3D plain. Sometimes drawing and making music isn't enough, so I go on my minecraft server and hit the blocks with the boys.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Some people just "dont see the point" and quit.
> 
> Usually after coming across a creeper :V



Either that or they had their first encounter with the shadow men and looked them in the eyes.

That said I think it's stupid when people complain about getting griefed. Don't want to be griefed? Don't play on servers that are too stupid to run the appropriate plug ins and wait for them to get updated. Look for servers who's mods actually know how to use stuff like log-block and area roll backs. ;/


----------



## Rotsala (Dec 8, 2011)

Also Legos are fucking expensive


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> YOU GUYS
> I AM PLAYING WIHT TNT IN MINECRAFT CREATIVE
> 
> 
> ...



1. Make TNT

2. Build an Island out of TNT in the middle of the ocean.

3. Blow it up

4. ????

5. Profit!!




Trpdwarf said:


> Either that or they had their first encounter with the shadow men and looked them in the eyes.
> 
> That said I think it's stupid when people complain about getting griefed. Don't want to be griefed? Don't play on servers that are too stupid to run the appropriate plug ins and wait for them to get updated. Look for servers who's mods actually know how to use stuff like log-block and area roll backs. ;/



If you don't want to get griefed or if you are afaid of griefers, do not play any games that requires you to be online. Simple as that.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 8, 2011)

B0X said:


> because there are e.g so many Griefers, When i'm building SOMEONE..ALWAYS knocks down my shit with TNT or takes my PRECIOUS materials from my chest and it annoys the fuck out of me!!


This is why I laugh my ass off when someone is a diehard "vanilla only - mods are bad" fanboy. 



B0X said:


> I'm also seeing many people worship Notch like he is the next coming of Jesus and he just gives shit to his fans. SOOOO HARD what a badman! :O... Minecraft is a waste of money and a RAM-whore.


I agree. Notch gets waaaaaay too much honor for a game where others are actually helping. On top of that, Minecraft reeks of terrible coding. I know java is slow as hell for games, but this is ridiculous, even for java.

What pisses me off, though, are the fanboys who scream, qq, bitch, and moan when someone doesn't mine all the materials for their buildings. So, basically, because someone made a nice looking building with macros makes it any less impressive than someone who placed everything by hand. People don't know how to look objectively at the final product, only the work involved. I've seen amazing creations and terraforms on youtube, but most of the videos get massive downvotes because of buttfrustrated vanilla diehards.

As far as the game itself, its not for everyone. You either like it or you don't.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> 1. Make TNT
> 
> 2. Build an Island out of TNT in the middle of the ocean.
> 
> ...



You forgot a step between 3 and 4: "rape hard disk, graphics card, and ram all at once."


----------



## DW_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Java is terrible for almost anything really. It's even worse than C# if you can believe it (i get perfect FPS on Terraria on this SAF machine whereas Minecraft lags like fuck).

Minecraft is fun as long as you don't have dicks who go around griefing for shits and giggles; ie don't go on servers full of idiots.


----------



## Kisura (Dec 12, 2011)

I honestly don't see a point in playing minecraft, but my mate loves it. I sat down and played it for myself, after playing a wide variety of other types of games. The game has a completely open world for you to explore, but you just end up mining, over and over and over again. Some people like repitition. It's not for me, however. I read up on the games boss, the Enderdragon I think it was called. There is 'Some' sort of objective, but after defeating it you just go back to mining for miles and miles or beating sheep to death with a flower. I haven't played the online, but I hear alot of complaints about it. All in all, every game is a great game to someone. I just don't think Minecraft deserves the respect and complete devotion it has. It's a good game, but not a great game.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 12, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> On top of that, Minecraft reeks of terrible coding. I know java is slow as hell for games, but this is ridiculous, even for java.



The primary reason I bought Minecraft: so I can tear it apart line by line to see what the fuck Notch was thinking when he wrote this game.


----------



## Zydala (Dec 12, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> The primary reason I bought Minecraft: so I can tear it apart line by line to see what the fuck Notch was thinking when he wrote this game.



He was thinking "hey I feel like making a game that's kind of like infiniminer"


----------



## Nerts (Dec 12, 2011)

It's like lego that you can't forget about and stand on barefoot a few hours later.


Tycho said:


> They "look" at you but they aren't aggro'd.  If they had actually "locked on" to you both of the creepers in those pics would have detonated.  A one block thick barrier does not provide enough distance between you and the creeper to keep it from triggering its detonation sequence.  If the glass were not there it would be detonating.
> 
> Also, I have really liked the way Terraria looked but I have been reluctant to throw money at buying viddygames lately - I have other things I need to take care of.


Terraria plays more like Metroid/Castlevania without a plot unless all you do is build things.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2011)

Since I stopped playing on online servers (due to either refusing to update or running client-side mods I do not like [such as Industrial-Craft]), the main reason I play _Minecraft_ is 3D Structures and exploration. _Terraria_ offers the latter handily, but not the former.

I acknowledge that _Minecraft_ is not an AA-Game. It's not the best coded, it does not have an amazing storyline, and it does not have Blur-style graphics / bloom out of the ass. However, it doesn't need to any of those, as it's _fun_, and what it does offer the player it offers at least moderately well (exploration, creation, gathering, etcetera). 

And really? Some of you hadn't played with TNT before? TNT is one of the most... entertaining, things in MC. Especially when utilized in large quantities.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 15, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> 1) Play on a server that isn't full of faggots



That'd be one lonely single-player server. >.>;


----------



## Sulfur (Dec 16, 2011)

Simply, Ever since the trapped miners incident, people have been fond of mines and mining xD.but I say nothing bad of the game, I still wouldn't play it.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> The primary reason I bought Minecraft: so I can tear it apart line by line to see what the fuck Notch was thinking when he wrote this game.



"ugh minecraft such sloppy coding rabble rabble wtf is wrong with you Notch"

THEN GO AHEAD AND MAKE YOUR OWN FUCKING GAME IF THE INNARDS OF THE THING BOTHER YOU SO DAMN MUCH

You actually COULD, too.  It's java, not whatever shite Bugthesda uses to cobble together its MASTERPIECES.


----------

